# Do I need AMD's Chipset Drivers?



## Beanie

I recently made a rig with an FX-6300 and an ASUS motherboard, on the website there was an AMD Chipset Driver. Do I need that driver? I plan on OC'ing and I'm not sure if that will affect the situation. I have a 650TI just in case that was an important factor

Thanks


----------



## Laylow

Yes you need it.


----------



## Gaupz

No it actually conflicts with the video drivers(chipset comes with those)

When I installed AMD chipset drivers for an ASUS motherboard + the video card drivers I ran into a problem where the ones on the ASUS site used out of date control center and it would constantly crash.

You should be fine with just the video card drivers assuming you are using an AMD video card. otherwise I have no idea. (I can't see contents of your sig rig)

I was using an HIS 5850+1055T so you might not have a problem.


----------



## Beanie

Okay, so I don't need the chipset drivers is what I'm assuming now, would the answer change if I was to overclock my 6300? I have an NVIDIA video card


----------



## Gaupz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beanie*
> 
> Okay, so I don't need the chipset drivers is what I'm assuming now, would the answer change if I was to overclock my 6300? I have an NVIDIA video card


If you have an Nvidia card get the drivers if yours are out of date.


----------



## Beanie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> If you have an Nvidia card get the drivers if yours are out of date.


I had just downloaded and installed the latest NVIDIA drivers, or do you mean to install the Chipset Drivers if they were out of date?

Sorry I'm so confusing I'm bad


----------



## jinxjx

well these are chipset drivers for motherboard. they are not video card drivers........


----------



## aidhanc

The chipset is onboard SATA, USB and PCI-E.
You don't _have_ to install the drivers, but it will add functionality, stability even increase performance.


----------



## jinxjx

^


----------



## Beanie

When I tried to install the chipset drivers, for some reason it wanted me to install Catalyst, but I don't have an AMD based video card...

Should I still do it?


----------



## Dopamin3

The easiest way to know if you need to install drivers or not is just to check device manager. Open up device manager and look for anything with question marks or exclamation marks. Install drivers for those items if necessary. If everything in device manager is recognized properly, 99% of the time you do not need to install anything extra.


----------



## nz3777

Its telling you to install Amd catalyst even tough you have Nvidia card?! ..... Now thats strange! What kind of motherboard do you have exactly? Model Number?


----------



## Destrto

Chipset drivers are seperate from Graphics drivers. And in general, they are necessary for what aidhanc stated in his post. Functionality, stability, and increased performance. AS a rule of thumb, dont mix different dates of driver packages.

Get the latest Graphics driver package to match your card, and the latest Chipset driver package that matches the board you are using.
Install chipset first (just my personal preferrence) reboot if required, install Graphics drivers, reboot if required.

If you have a previous version of graphics drivers installed, un-install them before installing the updated drivers. I personally have not run into a situation where chipset drivers suffered from conflicting drivers, they usually just get overwritten.

If you take your time and install them properly, they should not give you issues.

EDit: If your chipset package is asking to install AMD graphics drivers when you are running an Nvidia card, try cancelling out of the install process and attempting it again with the "custom" method of installation, which allows you to pick and choose which drivers get installed.

This should allow you to de-select the graphics drivers that are unnecessary and continue with the remaining drivers that are.


----------



## Gaupz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beanie*
> 
> When I tried to install the chipset drivers, for some reason it wanted me to install Catalyst, but I don't have an AMD based video card...
> 
> Should I still do it?


This is the problem I had, the catalyst it gave was old too so it conflicted with the newer version from the amd video card. you have an Nvidia card so I have no clue what might happen


----------



## Rayleyne

Catalyst control isnt just for video, install them


----------



## Destrto

Catalyst is just the name of the driver suite for AMD (generalizing, of course). It does not mean that it is trying to install the graphics drivers. CCC = Catalyst Control Center.

Chipset drivers rarely conflict, they just overwrite the drivers that are getting updated.

You have an AMD based board, hence the AMD chipset drivers. Nvidia is only for your Graphics card. Seperate from your Chipset.

When you get to the installation phase of Catalyst, select "Custom" instead of express, and look through the list of drivers getting installed. If there are any that are listed as graphics drivers, uncheck the box for it and it will not get installed.

-Select Custom-

-List of drivers- (Only driver I do not currently have installed is the USB Filter Driver)

^ This is telling me that nothing but the USB Filter Driver will get installed. If I did not need it, I would simply uncheck it and click next.
These are screens of the AMD Chipset driver, latest version, 13.4


----------



## agrims

Agree with the above. CCC isn't just for GPU's, you can actually OC your CPU with it as well now. Custom install it and try it out.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

i know this thread is a bit dated... but im having a simular issue.. my asrock 990fx killer mobo came with the all in one driver which includes the catalyst and two other drivers i need however i cannot install the chipset ones because when installing catalyst with my nvidia drivers installed blue screens...choosing custom does no good as the catalyst is required and cannot be deselected...any thoughts... ive also read other places they put out a sb and nb chipset driver seperately but havent found links to those yet or are they all included in the all in one driver? Also i got the sata controller driver installed seperately is this one of the chipset drivers or is that seperate as well?


----------



## clark_b

You tried installing the AMD drivers before installing the nvidia ones?


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beanie*
> 
> When I tried to install the chipset drivers, for some reason it wanted me to install Catalyst, but I don't have an AMD based video card...
> 
> Should I still do it?


As in the catalyst chipset drivers, since you have an AMD chipset

When i install drivers i generally do

Chipset > SATA > USB > Graphics > Sound > NIC > Motherboard software

in that order


----------



## latelesley

couldn't you just install them through device manager? You just select the device you want to install/update the driver for, Browse your computer for drivers, and navigate to the catalyst folder where the drivers are. I've did it that way before, and it avoids having to put in the catalyst control centre, just the driver for your device(s). You do have to do them individually though. Oh and you do need to unpack the catalyst file, but then just cancel the installer.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Yep blue screen when all in one driver tries to install catalyst either way...before or after ..I installed the sata driver thru device manager....I will unpack it and try the driver seperate when I get home...hopefully it will work properly....it tries to install graphics part as well when it does instant blue screen shutdown with no time to read it...event viewer doesn't show it.....can you still set the setting to hold on critical stop to read blue screen like in Vista and xp?


----------



## latelesley

Yup! Right click computer, properties, click advanced system settings on the left panel. Go into the advanced tab, clcik the third settings button (under the startup and recovery group), untick automatically restart. then click ok. it'll probably pop up for a restart.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Just interested to see what its conflicting with....I always turn off my AntiVirus and spyware stuff when i install anything important so it would have to be Irq or driver conflict...hopefully lol


----------



## tazmo8448

Good question and by reading the responses I gather that Chipset Drivers (CSD) should be updated just like Graphics Drivers when they are offered. I got an email from AMD today telling me that they have just released both (ver.14.4) I've never had luck with the AMD Catalyst Install manager getting all the files and registry out and in the past have manually taken everything out to get CCC working on the desktop again...what a pain that is as we all know.

Getting back to the Chipset thing so if I am reading this correctly do those updates first, then the newer gpu driver, after reboots in between of course. Now I see where folks have stated to go into Device manager and look for those yellow or grey flags. Do they have to be present to install a new CSD driver or does the CSD upgrade more or less just be better all the way around like graphic updated drivers? In other words if it ain't broke don't fix it thinking applied here or go with newer stuff like we all do with gpu drivers?


----------



## AMD boy

Do a custom install and choose not to install catalyst control center but just the chipset driver.


----------



## Tgrove




----------

